# Roadguy passed!



## GTScott (Dec 28, 2006)

I know this may not deserve its own topic...but I just got an e-mail from Mike saying he PASSED THE GA PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please add his name to the list.

THe GA website is apparently updating now.


----------



## petergibbons (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats RG!!! :congrats:


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 28, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations RG, wherever you are my friend. :congrats: :congrats:

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

:beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2006)

CONGRATS RG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's great bro!!!!


----------



## Hill William (Dec 28, 2006)

:congrats: :congrats: :claps:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats!

:???: :???: :???: :???: :???: :???:

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 28, 2006)

:congrats: :beerchug :thumbsup: :claps:


----------



## ARJ (Dec 28, 2006)

:claps: :congrats: :thumbsup: :w00t: :lol2x: :???:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats RG !!!! :claps: :claps:

:congrats: :congrats: :woot: :woot:

Here's to wishing for a little ....




action in your direction !! :+1:

JR


----------



## McEngr (Dec 28, 2006)

WAY TO GO RG!!! :claps: :claps: :claps: :???: :???: :???: ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug :woot: :woot: :woot:

Now... go celebrate and make sure to tell your wife that you'd like a "reward" for all your hard work.

McEngr

ps~I'm assuming you're married. This is my plan... I have resorted to begging, but not when I pass! B)


----------



## teda (Dec 28, 2006)

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

Enjoy it...........


----------



## whitley85 (Dec 28, 2006)

:beerchug :congrats: :claps:

Congrats!!


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 28, 2006)

:congrats: :beerchug :congrats:


----------



## SFME (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats! :congrats: :beerchug :claps:

I hope this doesn't mean that you will leave us now. We still need you to keep us in line.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2006)

He's not going anywhere!! VT will hunt him down like a spammer!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats RG!!!!!

:claps:

And thanks for this board!

:congrats:

And please keep it up, now that you are the :BK: !


----------



## GTScott (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for e-mailing me, RG. Otherwise, I would not have known they were up.

-GT


----------



## ILvTigers (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats Road Guy. We'll have to celebrate at the next ASHE luncheon since ass too! :congrats:


----------



## EdinNO (Dec 28, 2006)

Word to ya motha!

Good job RG!!!!! A silver lining to your cloudy year end!!!!

You da man!!!

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2006)

I went ahead and put RG up on the banner. I used the link and typed his name in, he's there.

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :ass: :thumbsup: :resp :true:  :congrats:


----------



## SCPE (Dec 28, 2006)

Way to go RG!!!!!  :???:


----------



## cement (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats RG! that testmasters was torture, but it was worth it!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 28, 2006)

BTW, again, glad to hear that that "Road Guy" passed. Hopefully he really knows how to drive.


----------



## Kipper (Dec 29, 2006)

WoW!!!!!!!

RG is the man. :claps: :claps: :beerchug

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 29, 2006)

Way to nail it man!!! Congrats!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 29, 2006)

Hooray for our fearless leader!


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 29, 2006)

RG

I'm happy for you - the hard work paid off. You deserve it and you've earned it :+1:

DVINNY

Just a suggestion - put RG first on the banner and use a different font if you can. The banner is getting longer and my tired old eyes barely caught it B)


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 29, 2006)

What about Pink? He liked it so much, he made the spammers pink.

(He's gonna ban me when he gets home)

Actually, it's a good idea, might bother some others, but RG had the vision for this place he deserves it. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jrsc (Dec 29, 2006)

Way to go RG :w00t: :congrats:


----------



## Ritchie503 (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats on the long awaited good news RG!!!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 29, 2006)

> What about Pink? He liked it so much, he made the spammers pink.(He's gonna ban me when he gets home)
> 
> Actually, it's a good idea, might bother some others, but RG had the vision for this place he deserves it. I'll see what I can do.


F*#$ the others if it bothers them.

Way to go RG!!! CONGRATS!!!

:claps:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> What about Pink?  He liked it so much, he made the spammers pink.


RG --

Looking good in pink there ---&gt;



:+1:

JR


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Dec 29, 2006)

Not knowing RG personally except exchanging a couple of e-mails sharing information. This thread made it sounds like RG is retarded and he finally passed. Did I miss anything here? I assume he is like a founder of the site, is that right? Just guessing... : USA :


----------



## cement (Dec 29, 2006)

:rotflmao :rotflmao :rotflmao

funny how text can be interpreted. Yes, 3gorgesdam, RG is the board founder. and while we were all pulling for him to pass, there is a certain amount of kissing up because we don't want him to change us to pink.

:jk: (about the pink)


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 29, 2006)

> it sounds like RG is retarded and he finally passed.


:rotflmao :rotflmao


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 29, 2006)

DVINNY,

You put RG in red. His name needs to be in pink. He won't ban you (me maybe).


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2007)

Now that RG is back, ^^^^^ TTT^^^^^

CONGRATS RG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the congratulatories! (is that a word)

congrats to all of you who passed! and regrets for others.

now I can delete the website


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2007)

> now I can delete the website


In that case, I better make ya pink real fast before we go. :thatsgay:


----------



## EngME (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations Road Guy


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulationos Road Guy! I didn't mean to call you retarded. I am happy for you. :true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 2, 2007)

> Congratulationos Road Guy! I didn't mean to call you retarded. I am happy for you. :true:


I thought it was funny.

Congrats again, though, RoadGuy.

:thumbsup: :claps: :claps: :claps: :+1:


----------

